# Liste Einrücken beim Firefox



## UnoDosTres (6. August 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit das eine Liste mit Firefox NICHT eingerückt  erscheint. (Also ohne diesen Abstand links)

Ich habe schon alle Variationen ausprobiert die mir einfallen. Nichts. Beim IE7 klappt wunderbar.

```
#linkitem {
	margin: 0px;
	
}

#linkitem ul{
	margin: 0px;
}

#linkitem li {
	
	list-style:none;
	padding-left:15px;
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-image: url(grafics/listitem_link2.gif);
	background-position: left center;
}
```


----------



## hela (6. August 2008)

Hallo,

du musst die Initialwerte der Browser, die eben bei jedem anders ausfallen, erst mal auf NULL setzen. Unter dem Stchwort "CSS-RESET" findest du im Netz auf jeden Meter mindestens drei Beiträge zu diesem Thema, z.B. hier.

Also in deinem Fall:

```
#linkitem {
    margin: 0px;
    
}
li, ul {
   margin: 0;
   padding: 0;
}
#linkitem ul{
    margin: 0px;
}
#linkitem li {
    list-style:none;
    padding-left:15px;
    background-repeat: no-repeat;
    background-image: url(grafics/listitem_link2.gif);
    background-position: left center;
}
```
Wenn dann Elemente zu eng stehen, dann musst du sie in den entsprechenden Selektoren durch geeignete margin-Werte wieder zurechtrücken.


----------



## Maik (6. August 2008)

Hi,

nur zu deiner Erinnerung: Menüpositionierung im IE und Firefox. Problem 



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn du die voreingestellten Polsterungseigenschaften des Listenelements auf null setzt, sollte ein Stylesheet für alle Browsermodelle ausreichen:
> 
> ...





UnoDosTres hat gesagt.:


> Alles klar, hat geklappt. Danke.
> Aber wo genau lag jetzt der Fehler?
> Verstehe noch nicht so ganz.





Maik hat gesagt.:


> Die Browser besitzen "vom Werk aus" eine unterschiedliche Voreinstellung für die Polsterungseigenschaften des  Listenelements. Daher müssen diese mittels margin:0 und padding:0 zurückgesetzt werden, damit die Ausrichtung der Listenpunkte in allen Browsern übereinstimmt.



Das nächste Mal also einfach in deinen vergangenen Themen nachschlagen, wenn du dir meinen erläuterten Sachverhalt für die Zukunft nicht merken kannst, bevor du die Frage zum wiederholten Mal im Forum stellst.

Vielen Dank!

mfg Maik


----------

